# Traveler friendly venues... Where to book gigs.



## Uncle Mom (Apr 9, 2011)

So I figured I would start a thread about traveler friendly venues. If you know a venue that is friendly to traveling bands, post it here. Maybe this can help others along the way. 

I'll start:

DINO'S RESTAURANT
411 Gallatin Avenue
Nashville, TN 
(615) 227-8998

Dino's is one mile walking distance from the downtown area. The owner, Rick, KICKS ASS. It is also the OLDEST bar on the East side of the river. Give them a week or two in advance notice, but they are really friendly. Sorry heavy drinkers, but this is only a beer bar, and it is very small. Still, the regulars there are very nice, and it is worth it to go there even if you aren't playing any music just for a beer. AWESOME FOOD.


----------

